# Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juni 2010)

*Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Hi,
ich möchte mein Hifi-System aufrüsten.
Im Moment sieht mein System wie folgt aus :

Denon DRA 295-Receiver
Denon DRM-555
Pioneer DVD-Player DV-454
Asus Xonar DX
2x Magnat Quantum 503

Da ich mein 5.1-Set von Logitech rausgehauen habe und nun auch über mein Hifi-System mit meinem PC Musik höre und game, werde ich aufrüsten.

Was würdet ihr zuerst machen ?
Ich habe an neue bzw. zusätzliche Boxen gedacht.
Im Moment stehen die Boxen nämlich hinter mir.
Die neuen würde ich dann hinter mich stellen, die alten würden nach vorne kommen.
Meine Eltern habe MB Quart 980 S Boxen und die hören sich einfach nur geil an ! Die haben aber auch mal 3200 DM gekostet 

Welche Boxen könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?
Was haltet ihr von den MB Quart 1000 oder 850 S ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Wo liegt denn dein Budget? Sollen es Standlautsprecher oder Kompakt-Lautsprecher werden? Was gefällt dir an den Quantum 503 nicht?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Naja, es sollten Standlautsprecher ala MB Quart 980S werden 
Die 503er werde ich ja auch weiterverwenden, eben für vorne...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ok, wäre eine von drei Fragen geklärt ^^

Also eine Vorgabe des finanziellen Rahmens wäre schon noch wichtig...und wenn du noch sagen könntest was dir am Klang der Q503er nich gefällt würde das auch helfen die richtige klangliche Abstimmung für dich zu finden...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Sry, habe die anderen übersehen 

Also ich denke mal so allerallerhöchstens bis 400 € für die Boxen.
Und zu dem Klang der 503er...
Im Vergleich zu den Quart 980S-Boxen sind sie einfach nicht zu vergleichen...
Die 980s-Boxen klingen einfach viel satter und detailreicher 

Was hältst du von diesem Angebot ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Hm...mit 400€ kommst du bei Stand-LS nicht wirklich weit...da kannst du keine großen klanglichen Sprünge zu den Q503ern erwarten. Deshalb hier erstmal mein Vorschlag, dich auch im Kompakt-Lautsprecher-Segment umzuschauen. Da bekommst du für 400€ *deutlich* mehr Klang als bei Stand-LS zu diesem Preis. Einziger Nachteil bei Kompakten ist halt der Tiefgang, die meisten kommen nicht tiefer als ca. 60Hz bei -3db...ein ordentlicher Stand-LS schafft schon durchaus seine 40Hz.

Hier mal ein paar erste Ideen zur Orientierung:

Kompakt-LS:

- Nubert NuBox 381
- Dali Lektor 2
- Mordaunt Short Aviano 2
- Monitor Audio Bronze BR2
- Canton GLE430

meine Tipps unter den genannten wären die Dali und die Monitor Audio...die Dali hat eine leichte, aber weitreichende Steigung im Grundton-Bereich wodurch sie sehr angenehm warm spielt, die Höhendarstellung ist sehr detailliert und "seidig" (auch wenn ich das Wort an sich nicht mag).
Die Monitor Audio spielt da im Gegensatz eher etwas konzentrierter, soll heißen, sie ist im Hochton-Bereich etwas brillanter und in den Tiefen ein kleines Stück zurückhaltender aber dafür auch genauer.

Tja, für Stand-LS bis 400€ müsstest du dagegen zu den Einstiegs-Marken gucken, also Heco, Magnat etc...denn bei gehobenen Herstellern wie Dali, Mordaunt Short oder Monitor Audio findest du in dem Preisrahmen keine Stand-LS...hier noch ein paar Möglichkeiten:

- Magnat Quantum 557
- Magnat Quantum 605
- Heco Victa 700
- Canton GLE409

Die kommen aber wie gesagt klanglich auf keinen Fall an die Güte der Kompakten...am ehesten würde ich hier noch zur Quantum 557 raten, die aber deiner 503 recht ähnlich ist und sich von ihr größtenteils durch den besseren Tiefgang unterscheidet. Die Canton GLE409 spielt recht analytisch. Vielen ist der Bass der Cantons zu schwach, aber dafür ist sie im Hochtonbereich detallierter als die Konkurenz. Von den Victas kann ich eigentlich nur abraten, die spielen für meinen Geschmack einfach viel zu dumpf für Musikwiedergabe. Als Heimkino-Lautsprecher sind die eher zu gebrauchen.

So, ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

grrr...blöde Foren-Software..sorry für den Doppel-Post, war nicht meine Schuld


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Danke für deine Hilfe 

Aber was ist nun mit den 980s von MB Quart ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Das sind wohl ältere Lautsprecher...zumindest finde ich zu denen keine aktuellen Shop-Angebote, nur einen Laden, der ein paar Gebrauchte für 750€ anbietet.Bei eBay gibts noch ein paar Angebote zu MB Quart...auch das eine oder andere in deinem Preisrahmen. Eine kurze Recherche im HiFi-Forum förderte zu Tage, das MB Quart wohl die Produktion von Heim-Hifi eingstellt hat und nurnoch im Car-HiFi-Segment produziert. Aber die Resonanz zu den älteren Modellen ist größtenteils positiv. Du kannst es also durchaus mit einem gebrauchten Paar von eBay versuchen...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Naja, ich bin eben auf die gestoßen, weil meine Eltern die 980Ser haben und die so einen geilen Klang haben


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Verständlich  aber da MB Quart auch nichtmehr produziert wäre mir das zu heikel einen gebrauchten zu kaufen, da geht man immer das Risiko ein, dass mal etwas repariert werden muss und dann gibt es keine Ersatzteile mehr und du musst versuchen selbst zu flicken...
Ich würde dir raten mal in ein HiFi-Geschäft deines Vertrauens zu gehen und dich dort mal durch das Angebot zu hören...da wirst du bestimmt auch Lautsprecher finden, die dir gefallen. Aber die Qualität der MB Quart 980Ser wirst du für 400€ nicht bekommen, dessen musst du dir bewusst sein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ok, dann werde ich glaube ich auf jeden Fall gebrauchte Boxen kaufen 

Was sagst du zum receiver ?
Sollte ich da aufrüsten ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Wenn du keine ungewöhnlich lauten Pegel fahren willst, also ständig Party-Lautstärke, dann reicht der Denon aus. Klanglich bin ich sowieso der Meinung, dass man da sogut wie keine Unterschiede hört. Steck das Geld lieber in bessere Lautsprecher


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Okay 

Dann werde ich mich nochmal mit den Lautsprechern ein bisl umhören.

Danke für die Hilfe 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ok, wahrscheinlich kriege ich die Boxen von meinen Eltern für einen Hunni 

Dafür muss ich für sie allerdings neue Boxen suchen.
Vllt. könnt ihr mir helfen 
Folgende Kriterien gibt es :

- helles Holz oder weiß
- genauso gut wie MB Quart 980 s oder besser
- ungefähr 1000 €
- entweder neu oder eben gebraucht im neuwertigen Zustand

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Blutstoff (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Da fallen mir auf Anhieb diese hier ein: Nubert - nuLine 82 Standlautsprecher#


----------



## Blutstoff (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

bitte löschen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ok,
welche Boxen sind besser :
nuBox 681 oder nuLine 102 ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Die nuLine 102 sind besser


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Auch die Nubox haben Ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

sicher, aber schon allein die Verarbeitung der nuLine 102 ist viel wertiger als bei der nuBox...schlecht klingt aber weder die eine noch die andere


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Mag sein. Aber auch andere Hersteller haben hübsche Töchter, Quadral, B & W & Co.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht, meine Bewertung bezog sich ja auch lediglich auf die beiden NuBerts. In diesen Preisregionen würde ich sowieso zu anderen Herstellern greifen ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Zu welchen denn ?
Das waren ja nur Vorschläge meinerseits


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

- Monitor Audio Silver RX6
- Wharfedale Diamond 10.6
- Quadral Argentum 09.1


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Also ich habe eben nochmal mit meinen Eltern geredet, ich kriege die Boxen wahrscheinlich doch nicht...

Dann muss ich mir eben andere suchen 

Also, ich suche schon Boxen, die auf dem Niveau der quart 980s boxen sind.
Ich glaube, für das Geld, was ich ausgeben will, kirege ich nur gebrauchte Boxen...
habt ihr i-welche Tipps für mich ?


----------



## Blutstoff (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> In diesen Preisregionen würde ich sowieso zu anderen Herstellern greifen ^^


 
Hat das technische Gründe oder persönliche?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Hat das technische Gründe oder persönliche?



Das sind eher subjektive Gründe. In diesen Preisregionen gibt es Lautsprecher die mir auch einfach optisch schon mehr zu sagen als die Nuberts. Die sehen für meinen Geschmack etwas "kühl" aus, vermitteln nicht so richtig die wohlige "Wärme" die ich mir bei einer solch teuren HiFi-Anlage wünsche. Technisch spielen die Nuberts ganz sicher auf dem gleichen Niveau wie andere Hersteller...von daher sind das alles eher ganz subjektive Empfindungen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Also ich habe eben nochmal mit meinen Eltern geredet, ich kriege die Boxen wahrscheinlich doch nicht...
> 
> Dann muss ich mir eben andere suchen
> 
> ...



Wieviel Moneten hast du gleich nochmal zur Verfügung?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Also, aller aller höchstens 420 €


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Kannst auch mal bei Klipsch vorbeischauen. Eventuell bekommst du die KLipsch RB 81 günstig. Klasse Lautsprecher für Metal, Rock, Techno und HipHop. Sehr verstärkerfreundlich.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Das sind doch aber Kompaktlautsprecher, oder ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Jap  Deswgen R*B *(Bookshelf)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Aber ich möchte ja eig Standlautsprechner


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Am Marktplatz werden gerade ein paar Canton GLE 490 für 350€ angeboten. Den Bericht von Pokerclock kennst du sicher.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Lieber Kompakte als Standlautsprecher auf Zwang. Wenn man bedenkt, dass alleine für das Gehäuse der StandLS 50 % des Budgets der Hersteller draufgehen. Kompakte sind bei dir die deutlich bessere Wahl.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ich kenne den Test schon 
Ich halte ehrlich gesagt nicht sooo viel von den Canton-Boxen 
Optisch finde ich sie einfach nicht ansprechend...

Trotzdem danke


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



> Optisch finde ich sie einfach nicht ansprechend...



Es kommt ja auch auf den Klang und nicht auf die Optik an


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ich selbst kann zu den GLE 490 nichts sagen, aber so schlecht scheinen sich nicht zu sein, wenn man den Post hier aus Pokerclocks Review heranzieht.


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Man möchte ja nicht angeben, aber trotzdem  freut man sich, wenn die großen Fachzeitschriften und ihre Leser den  eigenen LS zum Besten seiner Klasse wählen > magnus.de


Denke mal für 350€ bekommst da schon "was ordentlicheres".. wobei ich bei nem geringen Budget als letztes auf die Optik achten würde. 

Ich würde aber stark annehmen, dass wenn Devil-X dir Kompaktboxen für nen ähnlichen Kurs empfiehlt, die klanglich sicher nochmal ne Schippe besser sind.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Die GLE490 gibt es in sieben Farbkombination. Mittlerweile sogar in komplett weiß. Nur mit den silbernen Chassis muss man sich arrangieren. 350 € halte ich für ein Schnäppchen. Neu kommt man nicht unter 600 € bei raus.

Davon abgesehen muss auch der Rest der Hifi-Kette stimmen. Die GLE490 gewinnt und verliert mit dem restlichen Equipment.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



> Davon abgesehen muss auch der Rest der Hifi-Kette stimmen. Die GLE490 gewinnt und verliert mit dem restlichen Equipment.


Was heißt das denn genau? Meinst du die anderen Lautsprecher oder den Verstärker/Receiver?


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Was heißt das denn genau? Meinst du die anderen Lautsprecher oder den Verstärker/Receiver?



CD-Player, Soundkarte bei analogen Anschluss, Verstärker. Das ist die Kette.

Wobei Ich mehr als nur stark anzweifel, dass man den Unterschied bei CD-Playern und Verstärkern hört.

Entweder die Canton - oder Kompakte. Wobei man bei den Kompakten die Wahl hat, die Canton gibts eben nur durch ein günstiges Angebot hier im Marktplatz.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



> CD-Player, Soundkarte bei analogen Anschluss, Verstärker. Das ist die Kette.


 Thanks! 

Ich selbst höre lieber über nen alten Kenwood CD-Player Musik, weil ich mir einbilde, dass die Musik darüber irgendwie besser klingt.  Möglich, dass das Quatsch ist, aber ich pflege es dennoch so zu tun.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ich selbst höre lieber über nen alten Kenwood CD-Player Musik, weil ich mir einbilde, dass die Musik darüber irgendwie besser klingt.  Möglich, dass das Quatsch ist, aber ich pflege es dennoch so zu tun.



Dir muss ja der Klang gefallen, aber Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Also mit meinen neuen Lautsprechern höre ich jetzt tatsächlich auch nen Unterschied zwischen meinem Denon DCD-510AE und der Asus Xonar. Der Denon klingt doch ein Stück präsenter und gefällt mir klanglich mehr. Ob es nun an dem 10m-Cinch-Kabel zwischen SoKa und Verstärker, an der Soundkarte selbst oder einfach einer unterschiedlichen klanglichen Abstimmung liegt kann ich aber nicht wirklich sagen ^^
Wenigstens ist dadurch jetzt der Kauf des CD-Players gerechtfertigt ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ich habe mir jetzt die 850S Boxen von MB Quart gekauft, habe für sie nur 169 € exkl. Versand bezahlt 

Jetzt zur nächstens Sache :
Mein Denon DRA-295 gibt leider immer weiter den Geist auf 

Mein Eltern haben den harman/kardon HK6500.
Der ist richtig gut...
Wie viel Watt würdet ihr denn nehmen ?
Möchte auch eig keinen neuen kaufen...

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Was macht der DRA denn? Wie gibt er den Geist auf?

@a_fire_inside_1988: Der Denon DCD-595 den ich hab hält den Bass auch präziser/knackiger als meine Essence STX . Also ich finde das es sich lohnt mal den Vergleich zu machen .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Also :

1. Die Lautstärke "springt", also die Musik oder was gerade läuft wird manchmal einfach lauter...
2. Er geht manchmal einfach aus

Deshalb möchte ich mir einen anderen kaufen, da ich kein Bock habe, dass die Musik mal so laut wird, dass mir meine Boxen um die Ohren fliegen 
Was ist denn so am besten ? Receiver, Vollverstärker, Vorverstärker + Endstufe


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

VS + ES wird zu teuer für dich sein. Da gehts ab 1000€ los . Ein Receiver ist niox anderes als nen Verstärker mit integriertem Radio. Ein AV-Receiver ließe dir die Möglichkeit später auf Surround aufzurüsten .


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Wenn du dir die Option auf 5.1 offen lassen willst würde ich einen Receiver nehmen. 
Ich persönlich finde die neuen Yamaha sehr interessant.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



> Ich persönlich finde die neuen Yamaha sehr interessant.



Die haben sich das Design eindeutig bei H&K abgeguckt  da fand ich das alte Yamaha-Design sehr viel besser, ganz zu schwiegen vom Yamaha A-S700  dieser Verstärker ist echt sexy!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Naja, 5.1 ist bei mir Nebensache 
Wenn er es hat dann ist das gut, aber einer ohne ist bei mir gleichwertig 

Mit wieviel Watt würdet ihr denn die Boxen mindestens anfeuern ?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Es kommt nicht auf die Leistung in den Datenblättern an sondern wieviel die in der realität leisten können. Da liegt Yamaha mit den Einsteigermodellen eher hinten (RX-V765 mit 5x 45W an 4Ohm gemessen bei "Audio"). Onkyo machts beim TX-SR608 besser .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Was haltet ihr von dem hier ?
Den haben meine Eltern


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Sieht ganz gesund und solide aus. Vorallem wird da nicht getrickst mit den Leistungsangaben wie es scheint. 210W Leistungsaufnahme bei 2x70W hört sich halbwegs realistisch an .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Sind denn 2x 70W ausreichend ?
Außerdem ist ja da kein Tuner drin


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Die 70W reichen, Zimmerlautstärke sind je nach Lautsprecher um die 5-10mW .
Hol dir doch noch nen günstigen guten Tuner dazu. Kenwood KT-3050L oder Sony QS-920 wären gute Kanidaten .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Aber ich höre ja nicht immer Zimmerlautstärke 

Wieviel Watt brauche ich denn um auch mal ne Party unterhalten zu können  ?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

96dB(A) kann man so grob als Disco-Maßstab nehmen. Angenommen diene Lautsprecher haben 87dB/1W/1m Wirkungsgrad. Für 3dB mehr braucht man die doppelte Leistung, an diesem Beispiel 8W für 96dB.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Der HK6500 reicht aber doch glaube ich 

Was bringt eigentlich eine Endstufe ?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Die Auftrennung von Vot- und Endstufe bringt vorallem einen verbesserten Rausch-/Störabstand weil sich die beiden Komponenten nicht mehr gegenseitig beeinflussen können. 
Deutliche Vorteile wird man daraus aber erst mit sehr teuren Boxen hören können.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Mir wäre aber ehrlich gesagt diese Kombi echt lieber...
Fängt das wirklich erst ab 1000 € an ?
Gibt es da nich was gutes Gebrauchtes bei eBay ?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Wieso wäre dir das lieber? Weil du dann besser angeben kannst das du mehr Geräte im Rack stehen hast ?
Mit deinen Lautsprechern wirst du keinerlei Vorteil daraus haben .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



> Gibt es da nich was gutes Gebrauchtes bei eBay ?


Denkst du wir kennen das Angebot von eBay auswendig? Da musst du eben mal bei eBay schauen ob du da was findest. Selbst wenn du günstig ne ordentliche Vor-Endstufenkombi findest ist das bei Lautsprechern die nicht mindestens in der 5000€-Klasse spielen wie Perlen vor die Säue...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Okay, überzeugt 

Ein Anliegen habe ich allerdings doch 
Kennt ihr einen *kleinen* Vollverstärker, der dennoch eine hohe Leistung hat (also 2x 70W aund aufwärts) ?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Definiere "klein".


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Naja, kleiner als normale 
Ungefähr so (mit mehr Reglern natürlich)


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Teac A-H380 (A H 380, AH) - Stereo-Verstärker
?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Der sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus 

Was hat der für Nachteile gegenüber dem großen Modell ?

Es muss ja keine kleiner sein...


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Naja, der HK ist solider aufgebaut und hat zumindest auf dem Papier mehr Reserven .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Okay, ich glaube dann wede ich mir den HK6500 holen ?
Was würde denn jetzt ein noch größeres Modell eig bringen ?
Besseren Sound ?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Höhere Leistung und manchmal bessere Verarbeitung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Aber diese höhere Leistung würde mir nur etwas bei höherer Lautstärke etwas bringen oder ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ja, es sei denn du glaubst an Verstärkerklang. Ich tue das nicht ^^ Heutige Transistorverstärker haben linealglatte Frequenzverläufe und solang sich der Klirr in Grenzen hält (was bei so ziemlich jedem halbwegs vernünftig konstruierten Verstärker der Fall ist) gibt es in meinen Ohren keinen Grund für Unterschiede im Klang.


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Differenzen im Klang bei Verstärkern existieren nur bei wirklich krassen Unterschieden und/oder falscher Einstellung. Wenn man einen Amp vergleicht, der bei Conrad für 19,99 € mit einem MCintosh Verstärker vergleicht, gibts sicherlich Unterschiede, aber bei normalen Markengeräten haben die Lautsprecher einen viel höheren Einfluss.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Also ich habe mir jetzt den harman kardon hk6500 gekauft. 117,66 €, ein guter Preis, wenn man bedenkt, dass der mal 1000 DM () gekostet hat.
Und da der Shop in Berlin ist, bezahl ich nicht mal Versandkosten


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Jo, da ist echt ziemlich preiswert. Den billigsten Preis, den ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe war 175€. Na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob du zufrieden sein wirst mit deinem neuen Setup.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Was haltet eig von Equalizern ?
Kann man die auch mit einem Vollverstärker verbinden ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was haltet eig von Equalizern ?
> Kann man die auch mit einem Vollverstärker verbinden ?
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny



Wenn man sie richtig einzusetzen weis ist ein Equalizer eine ganz vernünftige Sache. Gerade wenn man Probleme mit der Raumakustik hat, die man höchstens durch einen Neubau  umgehen könnte, kann man mit einem Equalizer oft noch eine ganze Menge am Klang verbessern.
Letztendlich sollte man sich da nie auf die Meinungen anderer verlassen sondern nur auf das eigene Gehör.


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was haltet eig von Equalizern ?
> Kann man die auch mit einem Vollverstärker verbinden ?
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny



EQ´s werden benutzt on Menschen, sonst wären Sie ja nicht da. Also wenn du meinst, der Bass ist zu schwach, drehst eben auf, solange bis es dir gefällt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

ebay ist ja voll von EQs 
Habe gesehen, dass viele ja ein EQ + Verstärker sind...
Möchte aber unbedingt den HK6500 las Verstärker benutzen...

Wie kann ich das machen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

indem du dir einen seperaten EQ kaufst und den dann mit dem Pre-Out des HK6500 (sofern vorhanden?) verbindest. Und dann musst du natürlich noch den EQ mit einem Rückkanal (also vom EQ-Ausgang zu einem Verstärker-Eingang) mit dem Verstärker verbinden, sonst hörst du nix ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Naja, ich hole mir am Dienstag erstmal den HK6500 ab, dann wird geplant 

Danke bis hierhin 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Jo, habe den HK6500 nun schon lange getestet. Echt ein hammer Teil 
Heute sind auch die bestellten Boxen angekommen, die 850S von mb quart 
Auch richtig gute Teile.

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



> 850S von mb quart



Pics?  -> Bilderthread


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Pics?  -> Bilderthread



Wprd ich auch gern sehen!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Bilder sind im Bilderthread online 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Du hast am H&K Loudness aktiviert? Welch Sünde   Da kannst du auch deine Stand-LS verkaufen und ein Brüllwürfel-Set dranhängen ^^
also ich finde Loudness schrecklich, totale Klangverfälschung und hat mit HiFi nix zu tun...aber das ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



> totale Klangverfälschung und hat mit HiFi nix zu tun...aber das ist nur meine Meinung



Najo, *in Filmen* find ich's teilweise sinnvoll, wenn man keinen Sub hat. Da die Lautsprecher dann bei kleinen Lautstärken auch tiefer spielen. Der Klang ist zwar verfälscht, aber dafür hat man mit dem Stereo-System auch etwas mehr Wums. 


Für Rock reicht es mir, wenn ich denn Bass- und den Treblregler leicht nach rechts drehe. 

Für Orchestermusik verwende ich gerne die Direkt-Funkiton. Hier finde ich Loudness völlig unangebracht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Soll man Loudness doch anschalten, wenn man mag... Ich hab z.B. auch den EQ für Bässe erhöht, weils einfach besser klingt in meinen Ohren. Und was nützt mir ausgeglichenster Klang wenn er mir nicht so gefällt?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ja, sehe ich genauso


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

So, seit gestern macht mein DVD-Player, den ich als CD-Player benutze, Probleme  Sieht also leider so als, wenn ich einen neuen brauche...
Was haltet ihr von dem HK 710 von harman kardon ?
Habt ihr andere Vorschläge ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Toffele (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Willst du jetzt einen reinen CD-Player, einen DVD/Bluray-Player, SACD, MP3 ? Der HK 710 war ja mal vor 15 Jahren? aktuell, da müsstest du schon Glück haben, wenn hier einer was dazu sagen kann. Ansonsten nehme ich mal an, du hast einen günstigen Preis für das Gerät ausfindig gemacht  ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

H/K ist nicht unbdingt ne tolle Marke... Schau mal bei Denon z.B. nach dem DCD 960/ oder ab der 1000er Serie. Alt aber gut.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

@ > Devil-X < :m Was heißt denn hier harman/kardon ist keine gute Marke 
Mein Vollverstärker ist zum Beispiel der Hammer 
Der DCD 960 kostet bei eBay 95 € exkl. 
Soviel wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben...

@ Toffele : Eigentlich möchte ich einen reinen CD-Player...


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

h/k ist zu designorientiert und vergiss alls was dazu gehört: Ausstattung, Features und Klang.
Dann solltest du dir mal andere Amps ansehen, denn Denon oder NAD & co. sind h/k oft überlegen. 

Der DCD 960 sollte eig. billiger fort gehen... Schau einfach mal bei marantz und denon vorbeei, auch die günstigen Geräte reichen (DCD 590) für etwas Musik, da große Klangunterschiede nicht vorhanden sind.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ich höre aber nicht "etwas Musik" 
Es läuft eigentlich den ganzen Tag Musik...

Was haltet ihr von dem Yamaha CDX-396 ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Was hast du gleich nochmal für lautsprecher? und für nen Amp?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ich habe den harman/kardon HK6500 als Vollverstärker und die 850S von mb quart als Hauptlautsprecher. Manchmal schlate ich nich zwei quantum 503 von magnat dazu


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Dann solltest du aber nen Cd-Player der neueren Generation holen, damit der net gleich die Mücke macht.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Dann solltest du aber nen Cd-Player der neueren Generation holen, damit der net gleich die Mücke macht.


Neigen ältere CD-Player zum Verrecken? Oder war das klangtechnisch gemeint?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Das verstehe ich nicht 
Sind die neuen anders gebaut ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



> Das verstehe ich nicht
> Sind die neuen anders gebaut ?



Das nicht unbedingt, aber die Laser-Einheit eines CD-Players hat nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer, man spricht so im Durchschnitt von 4000-5000 Betriebsstunden bis die Linse des Lasers "blind" ist.
Außerdem brauchen gebrauchte CD-Player, die schon 10-20 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben oft erstmal eine Menge Wartungsaufwand bevor sie einwandfrei funktionieren. Da müssen dann erstmal die Führungsschienen für die Lasereinheit neu gefettet werden, im unünstigsten Fall muss die gesamte Lasereinheit getauscht werden usw. usf.
Also wenn man sich einen gebrauchten CDP kauft sollte man zumindest wissen was auf einen zukommen kann um das Ding wieder in Schuss zu bringen.

Was Harman&Kardon angeht muss ich Devil teilweise recht geben. Gerade die neueren Geräte sind zu sehr aufs Design orientiert und können oft nicht mit den anderen Consumer-Marken wie Denon, Onkyo oder Marantz mithalten.

Ich würde dir als CD-Player den Onkyo DX7355 empfehlen. Der ist sehr robust gebaut, hat eine Vollmetall-Front und sieht wirklich edel aus.
Gleiches gilt auch für den Denon DCD-510AE, der aber erst ab ca. 200€ zu haben ist.
Wenn dir SACD wichtig sein sollte (was ich mal bezweifel ^^) könntest du noch zum Sony SCD-XE597 greifen, das dürfte so ziemlich der günstigste SACD-Player am Markt sein. Der kann aber von der Verarbeitung nicht mit den beiden anderen mithalten.

Klanglich gibt es übrigens mMn. keine Unterschiede zwischen CD-Playern. Jeder halbwegs anständige Marken-CD-Player gibt einen linealglatten Frequenzgang raus.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Neigen ältere CD-Player zum Verrecken? Oder war das klangtechnisch gemeint?



Wie afi schon gesagt hat: Sehr viel Aufwand bei den alten Modellen... Klanglich sind alle fast gleich, deswegen einfach per Toslink ran und fertig. Dann darf es keine Klangdifferenzen geben.

Der Denon 500 AE oder 700 AE und deren Nachfolger gibts bei ebay schon ab 70 €, welche eine schönes Design bieten und selbst gebrannte CD´s klaglos abspielen.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

@Devil: Der HK vom TE ist nen älterer Stereoamp als HK nochnicht so Design-Orientiert ist, also auch mit Toslink nix .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ja, der hat nur ganz normale Cinch-Eingänge


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



nfsgame schrieb:


> @Devil: Der HK vom TE ist nen älterer Stereoamp als HK nochnicht so Design-Orientiert ist, also auch mit Toslink nix .



*Hups* 

Vergessen  Trotzdem sind keine großen Klangdifferenzen zu erwarten


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Also, mit den CD-PLayern weiß ich jetzt Bescheid. Mal gucken, was es für einer wird 

Nochmal zu der Endstufe. 
1. Sicher, dass ich die an den External Processor-Ausgang und natürlich auch Eingang hängen kann ? Wie kann ich das prüfen ?
2. Welche könntet ihr mir da empfehlen ?
3. Worauf muss ich bei Kauf achten ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Hat keiner eine Idee ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



> 1. Sicher, dass ich die an den External Processor-Ausgang und natürlich auch Eingang hängen kann ? Wie kann ich das prüfen ?



An den Ausgang kannst du natürlich eine Entstufe hängen, da es sich um einen ganz normalen Line-Out-Ausgang handelt.
An den External-Processor-Eingang kannst du die Endstufe nicht hängen, da eine Endstufe keine entsprechenden Niederpegel-Ausgänge hat. Wozu auch?



> 2. Welche könntet ihr mir da empfehlen ?



In welchem Preisrahmen soll sich das ganze denn bewegen?



> 3. Worauf muss ich bei Kauf achten ?



Du solltest zu einem soliden etablierten Hersteller greifen, und ansonsten mMn lediglich auf gute Optik/Haptik. Ich halte Verstärker-Klang für Voodoo, gerade bei einer reinen Endstufe.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ich glaube ich verstehe das mit der Endstufe noch nicht so...
Die wird an den Vollverstärker angeschlossen, dieser dient dann nur noch als Vorverstärker. Die ganzen Komponenten (CD-Player, PC etc.) sowie die Lautsprecher hängt man dann an die Endstufe.

Ist das richtig ?

Wieviel Watt würde ich brauchen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



> Ist das richtig ?



Nein, das ist so nicht richtig. Wenn du schon einen Vollverstärker hast brauchst du im Prinzip überhaupt keine Endstufe, denn die Endstufe ist im Vollverstärker schon integriert.

Wenn du aber trotzdem, aus welchem Grund auch immer, eine Endstufe einsetzen willst funktionier das folgendermaßen:

CD-Player (oder jedes andere beliebige Wiedergabegerät) -> Eingänge des Vollverstärkers (der aber nur als Vorverstärker fungiert in dieser Kette) -> von einem Line-Out-Ausgang (wie dem External-Processor-Ausgang) gehst du dann an den Line-In-Eingang der Endstufe. An die Endstufe schließt du dann letztendlich deine Lautsprecher an.
Lautstärke-Regelung, Quellen-Auswahl und Klangregelung werden am Vollverstärker (also der Vorstufe) vorgenommen. Die Endstufe übernimmt nur die Verstärkung des leisen Line-Signal auf ein, für den Lautsprecher brauchbares Level.



> Wieviel Watt würde ich brauchen ?



Halte dich nicht an Watt-Werten fest. 50W an 8Ohm sind für den Heimgebrauch selbst bei rel. Wirkungsgradschwachen Lautsprechern mehr als ausreichend. Zimmerlautstärke erreichst du schon mit weit weniger als 1W.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Naja, ich glaube, dass der Vollverstärker mit zwei Lautsprecherpaaren (2x mb quart 850S und 2x magnat 503) etwas überfordert ist. Außerdem habe ich überlegt mir einen Subwoofer zuzulegen 

Kannst mir denn bei meinem Fall eine Endstufe empfehlen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



> In welchem Preisrahmen soll sich das ganze denn bewegen?


Nochmals 

Im Prinzip reicht aber der Vollverstärker auch für zwei Lautsprecherpaare für normale Pegel.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Naja, ist immer ganz schwierig bei mir...
Wenn etwas Günstiges recht, bin ich dabei 

Edit : Was ist denn ein "normaler" Pegel ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

NAD C 245BEE graphite (245 BEE, C245, C245BEE)

Gut und günstig. Billiger bekommst du brauchbare Endstufen nicht.



> Edit : Was ist denn ein "normaler" Pegel ?



So laut, das Konzert-Feeling aufkommt, man sich aber noch unterhalten kann ist für mich ein noch normaler Pegel.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Oha, das ist ja doch ein Batzen Geld 

Gibt es denn eine andere Möglichkeit einen Subwoofer zu verwenden ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Du hast doch ordentliche Stand-Lautsprecher. Warum solltest du da einen Subwoofer verwenden? Für den Stereo-Betrieb zur Musikwiedergabe ist das überhaupt nicht nötig.

Ansonsten kannst du einfach einen Subwoofer mit Hochpegel-Eingängen (also Lautsprecherklemmen) nehmen und den so an die Lautsprecher-Ausgänge des Verstärkers anschließen.


----------



## RamOnIce (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

the t.amp S150 Endstufe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht schlechter als die NAD Endstufe, du brauchst dann nur XLR zu Chinch kabel für die verbindung zum Vorverstärker. Kannst allerdings die Endstufe auch als Vollverstärker betreiben und über die beiden Pegelsteller regeln


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Stimmt, die S-150 ist ne wunderbare ES. Klangmäßig ist die eh nicht zu toppen (es gibt keinen Verstärkerklang) und wenn gibts erst in der 1000€+-Klasse bessere Bauteile oder ein robusteres GEhäuse.

Allerdings ist der Processor-Out kein PreOut, daher kannste da keine Endstufe dranhängen. DIe würde imemr mit Volldampf, also ohne Lautstärkereglung laufen.


----------



## RamOnIce (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Wäre wohl das beste für ihn wenn er sich nen günstigen AVR ( evtl. gebraucht ) holt denn hab gerade erst gelesen dass er auf 5.x gehen möchte.

Ansonsten falls Stereo ein Thema bleibt könnte er auch auf 2 x s150 + Behringer Weiche + 2 passiv subs gehen die dann per FW geregelt werden und von einer s150 angetrieben. Das Wäre eine sehr gute und günstige Lösung für 2.x


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Oder den HK auftrennen . Geht bei den älteren Geräten eigendlich sehr gut weil dort sehr gut sichtbar der Verbindungsleitung VS/ES gelegt ist. Ist für Leute die öfter Löten nen Kinderspiel .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Was haltet ihr von diesen Boxen ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Kennt keiner die Boxen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

am besten fragst du mal im HiFi-Forum, da kennen bestimmt einige die MB Quart Lautsprecher. Hier dürfte das Publikum größtenteils zu jung für die Teile sein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Danke für den Hinweis, habe ich gemacht 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Sooo,
es hat sich ein bisl was getan bei meiner Anlage 

Ich besitze jetzt die Lautsprecher mb quart 850 S. Der Vollverstärker von harman kardon, wird jetzt von einer Verstärker-Endstufen-Kombi ersetzt. Die Endstufe habe ich mir schon gekauft, es ist eine Yamaha M-50, die die nächsten Tage ankommen müsste.
Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob ich einen aufteilbaren Vollverstärker oder einen reinen Vorverstärker kaufen soll...
Wichtig ist nämlich auch, dass der (Voll-)Verstärker mind. zwei digitale Eingänge besitzt (CD-Player und TV) 

Danke schon im Vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Also der einzige mir bekannte Stereo-Verstärker mit 2 digitalen Eingängen ist der Sony TA-FA 1200 ES. Kostet aber schon ordentlich schotter 

Ein günstiger Stereo-Verstärker mit einem digitalen Eingang wäre der Onkyo A-5VL.

Diskrete Vorverstärker mit digitalen Eingängen sind mir persönlich jetzt keine bekannt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Was würdest du mir denn empfehlen ?
Einen Vollverstärker oder einen Vorverstärker an die Endstufe ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Da du dir ja ne Endstufe gekauft hast wäre eine Vorstufe natürlich die vernünftigere, da konsequentere Wahl. Aber wenn du nicht auf die digitalen Eingäbnge verzichten kannst bleibt dir wohl keine Wahl, es sei denn du findest noch einen Vorverstärker mit Digi-in.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Naja, die digitalen Anschlüsse sind jetzt auch nicht soo wichtig...

Hat ein Vorverstärker noch andere Vorteile ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Im Prinzip ist der einzige (theoretische) Vorteil der, dass bei diskreten End- und Vorstufen sich beide Komponenten nicht negativ gegenseitig beeinflussen können. Ob sowas aber messbar ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Da zählt wohl eher der Dran möglichst viele schicke Geräte im HiFi-Rack stehen zu haben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Vorstufen sind bei gleicher Austattung wie AVR´s bei weitem teurer.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Welchen Verstärker würdet ihr denn empfehlen ?

Ich brauche ja nicht soo viel Ausstattung, am wichtigsten ist natürlich der Pre-Out


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Wenns Digital und Stereo sein soll kannste dir ja mal die Denon-Dinger anschauen. Gibts bei ebäh zu hauf (mir ist gerade nru die Bezeichnung entfallen...).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ich muss doch fast nur auf die Ausstattung achten, oder ?
Die Leistung ist ja eig egal, oder ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich muss doch fast nur auf die Ausstattung achten, oder ?
> Die Leistung ist ja eig egal, oder ?



Da du ne Endstufe hast, ist es total Wurst, was für ne Leistung der Amp hat. Allerdings musst du ne Endstufe natürlich einschleifen können.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Die Denons sehen ja wirklich gut aus...

Welche von Denon könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen ? Bei eBay vllt. was ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Z.B. 

Denon Reciver AVR - 1707-silber- Super Preis !!! bei eBay.de: (endet 28.08.10 21:32:23 MESZ)
Denon AVR 1509 5.1 AV-Receiver silber JH3812 bei eBay.de: (endet 30.08.10 18:44:13 MESZ)

Ob du da aber deine Endstufe einschleifen kannst musst selber nachschaen, dafür bin ich zu faul


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ich wollte eig einen in schwarz


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Was haltet ihr von diesem Vorverstärker ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

ist ein ganz ordentliches Gerät, kannst du durchaus nehmen. Aber High-End ist der nicht, so wie es die Anzeige weis machen will.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Was ist denn an dem auszusetzen ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was ist denn an dem auszusetzen ?



Nichts, der ist schon super. Aber High-End ist eben nicht Denon.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ach so meinst du das 

Kennt jemand den Yamaha C-60-Vorverstärker ?

Was haltet ihr von dem ?
Der ist ja aus der Serie der M-50-Endstufe


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Werde jetzt auf jeden Fall einen Receiver kaufen 

Kann ich die M50-Enstufe auch an einen Subwoofer-Pre-Out anschließen


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Nee, ne Endstufe musst du zw. Vorverstärker und der internen Endstufe koppeln, am subwoofer Ausgang kannst und darfst du die Net anklemmen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Wie dazwischen 
Es reich doch ein Receiver mit einem normalen Pre-out oder ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. August 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Pass auf. Grob gesagt, gibts 2 Bauteile in einem Vollverstärker bzw. Receiver:

Vorstufe (Quellenwahl, Lautstärkesteuerung -> KEINE REGELUNG! etc.) und der Endstufe.

Um deine Yamaha einzubinden, muss der Receiver eine Schnittstelle zw. Vorverstärker und Endstufe haben. Entweder hat der Amp das schon von Haus aus, oder du nimmst bei einem Receiver einfach den "Zone2" Anschluss.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Habe mir jetzt den HK6900 von harman kardon gegönnt 

Nur mal sone Frage :

Welche Boxen könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die besser sind als meine jetzigen mb quart 850 S ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Burmester B100


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt den HK6900 von harman kardon gegönnt
> 
> Nur mal sone Frage :
> 
> Welche Boxen könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die besser sind als meine jetzigen mb quart 850 S ?



Focal Grande Utopia.


----------



## p00nage (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

einfach Probehören gehen  was gefällt dir an deinen Boxen nicht ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Also, mein Vater hat sich die Kombi Marantz PM-15S1 mit dem dazugehörigen SACD-Player gekauft. Mit seinen Boxen vom mb quart hört sich das sooo gut an...

Ich habe ja noch noch den HK6500 von harman kardon. Leider hat der keine Fernbedienung. Da ich an den auch meinen PC angeschlossen habe, muss er auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Um die Boxen versorgen zu können, müsste ich jetzt ingesamt 20m Lautsprecherkabel kaufen  Das ist mir nicht sooo lieb 
Deshalb überlege ich, ob ich mir einen neuen Vollverstärker zulegen sollte.
Er sollte mindestens zwei digitale Eingänge haben und meinem HK6500 natürlich nichts nachstehen...Ach ja, viel ausgeben möchte ich nicht 
Habt ihr da ne spontane Idee ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Behalte den HK, 20m Lautsprecherkabel sind nix wenn man bedenkt was im PA-Bereich verlegt wird (und da sinds "nur" 1,5mm²er). 
Das einzigste Schlagkräftige Argument wäre eine fehlende Fernbedienung. Am Klang bringen bessere Lautsprecher viiiiieel mehr als ein popeliger Verstärker. Spare das Geld was du für einen Verstärker hättest hinlegen wollen lieber und bezieh es beim nächsten Lautsprecherkauf mit in die Kalkulation ein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Naja, bei meinem Vater hat der neue Verstärker echt Wunder bewirkt 

Was haltet ihr von den B+W 683 ?

@ nfsgame : Weißt du was komisch ist ? Meine mb quart 850S habe sich in meinem Zimmer nicht besser angehört als die magnat qunatum 503, die ich gerade dran habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

FALSCHE aufstellung und zimmer bischen klein 
würde die Leutsprecher ca 80cm von jeder wand wegstellen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ich habe nochmal nachgemessen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo würdet ihr generell die Boxen hinstellen ?
Das schwarze ist Wand


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Im Stereodreieck.
d.h. wenn ich mich nicht irre , solltest du die Lautsprecher mit einen Abstand von 3meter zu einander aufstellen, und deine Hörposition sollte  1,5m von der mitte entfernt sein .


----------



## DaveHH (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Also mit der Aufstellung der Boxen musst du mal schauen. Einfach mal hören wie es sich am besten anhört. Ist je nach Lautsprecher-Typ unterschiedlich. 
Mit den B&W 683 kannst du nichts falsch machen. B&W Boxen sind immer gut


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Der Raum macht zusammen mit den Lautsprechern 80-90% des Gesamtklangerlebnisses aus . Also einfach mal mit der Aufstellung spielen. 
Stereodreieck ist schonmal nen guter Anfang, dann weiter gehen über verschiedene Eindrehwinkel usw .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Okay 

Nochmal zu den Lautsprechern :
Lohnen sich denn Standlautsprecher überhaupt bei insgs. nur ~ 17m² ?


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

glaube kaum,
gute regallautsprecher und später einen sub dazukaufen halte ich für sinnvoll.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Kommt drauf an. Bei sorgfältiger Aufstellung und leichten Raumakustischen optimierungsmaßnahmen machen Standlautsprecher auch auf 12m² Spaß und nichts Dröhnt, gibt keine Summierungsprobleme.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Kennt ihr die B&W 685 ?
Hat die jemand schonmal getestet ?
Sind die viel besser als meine magnat quantum 503 ?


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

B&W muss einem vom Klang her gefallen. Die sind eher "warm" abgestimmt mit leichtem Frequenz"buckel" im Mitteltonbereich. Geh ambesten Probehören. Mir beispielsweise gefällt eine solche Abstimmung, bei dir kann es sein das du soetwas niemals wieder hören möchtest .


----------



## Lee (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Zu der Aufstellungssache: Ich habe ein 14-15 m² großen Hörraum, wobei ich nur eine Hälfte des Raumes für Anlage und Hörplatz nutze. Ich habe ein Stereodreieck von etwas weniger als 2 Metern und einen Wandabstand von 60cm bei der einen und einem Meter bei der anderen Box. Dennoch klingen meine Nubis fabelhaft. 
Ich meine man kann also durchaus auch auf kleinem Raum mit Standboxen eine Menge Spaß haben, sofern man sich um die Aufstellung bemüht. Für äußerst wichtig halte ich den Abstand zur Wand. Der hat bei mir klanglich am meisten bewirkt.
Einziger Nachteil: Die Boxen sind so groß, dass sie gefühl ziemlich viel Platz in dem ohnehin nicht sehr großen Bereich beanspruchen...


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ich höre in einer 6 m² Zelle mit den Klipsch RF 82 - Wandabstand vom BR Rohr zur Ecke - >10 cm. 

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es dröhnt nichts, Allerdings wird der Bass etwas schwammiger, aber das lässt sich durch den blöden Raum leider nicht ändern.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Ich habe mal ein Model gemacht :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So in etwas sieht mein Zimmer aus.
Es gibt doch keine andere Möglichkeit die Boxen aufzustellen, oder ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Mit etwas Umräumen gehts relativ easy.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Naja auch so, dass ich einen viel besseren Klang habe ?


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Bring als erstes mal die Hochtöner auf Ohrhöhe (Lautsprecherständer; Frag nicht welche, die nehmen sich nix - Eigenbauten tuns auch), birgt Wunder .


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Naja auch so, dass ich einen viel besseren Klang habe ?



Zu 90 % ja - je nachdem, wie die Moden derzeit im Raum mithelfen oder gegensteuern...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Was haltet ihr denn von den B&W 685-Kompaktboxen inkl. Ständern ?

Wo würdet ihr denn die Boxen in meinem Raum platzieren ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Was haltet ihr hiervon ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Musst du halt selber mal probieren - wenn hier jeder nach seiner idealen raumaustellung fragt, werden wir die nächsten 10 Jahre zu tun haben.


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

B&W is ganz gut besonders die Nautilus sind sehr gut !!!
tja du must gucken wie das so passt das du den ganzen Raum beschallen kannst 
oder willst du nur auf eine positzion beschallen???^^
mfg


----------



## iceman650 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny*

Masterfreak, könntest du bitte aufhören:
A - alte Threads auszugraben (wie hier)
und B - zu spammen? - Bisher war kaum konstruktives dabei, was du abgelassen hast...

Mfg, ice


----------

